# Are reactive types the most "used to" the emotion of their perspective triad?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I don't see any relation.
> *PS: Some CP 6-s are somewhat disconnected from their fears and anxiety.*. and yet they're still reactive types.


no, they're still very much connected to their fear (albeit often with some degree of denial), it's just they make a habit of trying to break away from it. when they succeed in separating from/overcoming their fears, they chill out and go to 9
a better example of what disconnected fear looks like would be 7s.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much. I think because we may most "aware" of the emotion, we may also justify it more though. It becomes more our identity.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

WardRhiannon said:


> The Four part of being able to cope with tragedy better than other types might be true. When my grandpa was dying about 6 years ago, I cried when I found out that my grandma decided to pull the plug on his life support, but after I quit crying, I was able to accept his death and move on. I wasn't able to cry at the funeral, though I wanted to because I felt like I should. I often find myself unable to cry at events like funerals. I'm usually the stoic one while most of the time, my emotions are all over the place.


That's very interesting. I always considered myself to be more sensitive than most other people (I'm a 4w5) and also much more of a crier. But there've been multiple times when I felt like I should cry but I just didn't. The one I'm thinking about in particular is when my long-time best friend told me and two of my other best friends how she had felt left out and repressed for the past year as the rest of us got involved in other interests. I felt like the speech should have the biggest impact on me, since I'd known her for the longest and I was the one who had dragged everyone into these interests in the first place, but I was just kind of standing there numbly.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This reminds me of when my parents were asked to rate how they perceived my depression. My 1 mother rated my depression much more severely than my 6 father. Although fours are portrayed as weak and melancholy, we can handle the torridness of our emotions better than others may think.


----------

